# Suspension, 2001 sentra 1.8 gxe



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

I got the sentra 1.8 gxe and I realised that every times when I at 80km/h over a small hill, the rear wheel have some weird sound. 

It sound like the wheel is hitting the road directly.

Sorry for the poor English.

Hope someone who encounter the same problem could help me out.

Thanks

Eric


----------



## uk19xx (Dec 13, 2003)

*Suspension change!!*

If I need to change the suspension for the sentra 1.8 gxe. What type should I go for?

Thank you .

Eric


----------

